# [C++] Com Programmierung



## js-mueller (23. Juli 2003)

Hi

hat jemand von euch erfahrung mir com Programmierung, oder kennt jemand dazu ein gutes Buch? Ich wollte gerne kleine Schaltkreise bauen und die Steuern. Als kleines Beispiel:

Ich baue in c++ einen Zufallsgenerator der Zahlen von 0-9 ausgibt. Und die Ausgabe soll auf einer 7-Segment Anzeige dargestellt werde.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Tobias K. (28. Juli 2003)

moin


Suchfunktion! "lpt", "inp" oder "outp"!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

